# Wald Stratolite #31 reflector in housing.....



## IngoMike (Jan 31, 2022)

Wald Stratolite #31 reflector in housing with hardware in excellent condition, one nut is not original. Please see photos for condition, questions welcome. 
Shipping included so bid up a little, payment via PayPal friends and family or add 3% for goods & services. I will ship asap upon PayPals ok.


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2022)

What is the distance between screws?


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 5, 2022)

2.5" center to center


----------

